Ask HN: How many of you would love to join an another new social network? - startupflix
======
onion2k
If there was a compelling reason to then definitely, but I have no idea what
that reason would be. I do know what it _wouldn 't_ be though. I wouldn't want
to join a network that's better for sharing status updates, or photos, or
memes, and I'd be very reluctant about any network that claimed better privacy
or security if it's business model was based on advertising.

------
spindle
I would, but I'm not sure what the right format is for saying so. Are we all
supposed to reply with "yes" or "no"? That could lead to a very awkward
comment thread!

